
Steve Wozniak has warned about killing off the headphone jack in the iPhone 7 - JumpCrisscross
http://www.businessinsider.com/iphone-7-needs-headphone-jack-apple-wozniak-2016-8
======
vanattab
I like my phone as thin as the next guy but not by sacrificing usefulness. I
am in the market for a new phone but a headphone jack is a needed feature.

~~~
brador
Bluetooth headphones are pretty good at this point. And wire free. Do you
really need a jacked in headset?

~~~
dTal
Bluetooth headsets are more expensive, sound worse, and require charging.
Amazingly, some people don't regard wires as inconvenient enough to be worth
the tradeoff, and resent having the choice taken away from them.

------
SpikeDad
Woz Woz Woz. If you really want folks to listen to you, do something again.
You probably don't need the money but frankly I'm tired of you popping up
every couple of months or so poo pooing some Apple thing or another. It's
tiresome and irrelevant.

------
byandyphillips
It's 2016 - let's simplify and push headphone makers to innovate and stop
making headphones with cord. I'm really going to enjoy this change.

~~~
kahrkunne
You're never going to get the same audio quality through wireless. Not even
close.

~~~
Salgat
What? Bluetooth is digital so it comes down to the DAC/AMP used, which can
easily surpass what's in a phone.

------
eip
They have to make back all that money they gave to Dr. Dre somehow.

------
abstractbeliefs
"I have cars where you can plug in the music, or go through Bluetooth, and
Bluetooth just sounds so flat for the same music."

Is there any more effective way to kill your own argument dead than this?
Surely Bluetooth doesn't downsample, compress, or otherwise process the
underlying audio while it sends it, which means that this "bluetooth is bad"
argument basically comes down to his subjective audiophiliac bias that's not
been borne out by any scientific test?

~~~
vibrato
Bluetooth does compress the signal as far as I can tell.

"designed to obtain a reasonably good audio quality at medium bit rates while
keeping low computational complexity, having Bluetooth bandwidth limitations
and processing power in mind "
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SBC_(codec)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SBC_\(codec\))

